# beautiful pipe bombed



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

My bro HAMBONE1 SENT THIS TOO ME crazy man
beuatiful pipe and it smoked great might be my new fave pipe 
thanks man


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

jmac1981 said:


> My bro HAMBONE1 SENT THIS TOO ME crazy man
> beuatiful pipe and it smoked great might be my new fave pipe
> thanks man


Meerschaum pipe by the way


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

jmac1981 said:


> My bro HAMBONE1 SENT THIS TOO ME crazy man
> beuatiful pipe and it smoked great might be my new fave pipe
> thanks man


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

no problem, hope you enjoy it


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful pipe. Another nice hit, Shawn!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn Shawn, are your folks adopting? :biggrin: Nice hit!


----------



## AzureWinter (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow that is a gorgeous pipe. Congrats.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice meerschaum pipe, nice hit Shawn.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

That is a very nice pipe! Nice hit!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Great hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks familiar.... Lol

Glad it found a new home and is loved. I wasn't able to enjoy it as much as it deserved!


----------



## GreyBushHunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow that's a cool pipe... Now that I think of it I don't think I've seen a meer before, only pics on the net and what not. Nice hit btw


----------

